# Previous Dishplayer owners: Watch out for the $99 PTV fee!!!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I know the $99 Dishplayer PTV fee has been brought up here before but I just wanted to give a warning to PREVIOUS Dishplayer owners. 

I sold off my Dishplayers several months ago but this month Dish tried to charge me $99 for the fee. Those who have owned a Dishplayer in the past, take a close look at your bill for the next few months. 

Now I'm really glad I don't have credit card autopay.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

If you got charged the $99 fee call Dish to have the fee removed. I understand that this fee has been waved until the end of the year.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

If you have sold your DP make sure it is removed from your account, not just deactivated.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2003)

They tried to charge me $5 to remove the $99 charge. Said I was downgrading service! What a crock, after I protested they waived the fee... the DP continues to HAUNT ME!!!


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

The receiver that will not DIE!!!!!!!!

It's time to pull the plug on this one.


----------



## larrydj (Aug 10, 2002)

I got the $99 fee too, after I had 'eliminated' my DP. Got it straightened out over the phone.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

What is this being charged for? Unlimited service again? If not then how long do you get PVR service for $99? They see that they gave you a price reduction on the receiver from the beginning that they should charge for the service but if you pay the difference you should get lifetime PVR if you wanted to.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

When I added my 2nd DP when they discontinued them, they said that the PTV fee would be waived. They didn't say that that came with an expiration date. Anyon else have this in writing anywhere?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I doubt you will find it in writing and thats where they may have you. I wonder if this is on the list of complaints being settled in many states for millions in which Dish chose to do.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I think the $99 charge was a flat out mistake---or so i was told. I think if you complain but do so in a polite civil manner they will at least consider waibving the fee regardless of whether you paid for it before. Taht is my experience.


----------

